# LG's 84-inch 4K TV goes on sale in the US for $19,999, home mortgage optional



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _*LG Electronics Launches First 'Ultra-High-Definition' 4K TVs In U.S.*
> 
> LG's 84-inch Class Display Boasts Four Times the Resolution of Full HD, Ushers in New Era in Picture Quality for Large-Screen TVs
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

That is some serious eye candy. I wonder if my wife would mind if I sell her SUV?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would be interested to see how many units they actuall sell. Should be interesting information considering there is no 4K content available to display on such an expensive tv.


----------



## tistru (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sure this TV will look amazing. In 3 years as fast of TV prices drop, it'll likely be ~$5000. I'm waiting until then.


----------

